# Rescued this guy this weekend, trying to figure out his breed.



## froughty (Sep 26, 2011)

N/a...............................


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lagotto Romagnolo? LOL. Did he come to the rescue with those papers, or did they make that guess? 

I'd say he is a mix of mixes.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

To me the markings made me think of Saint Bernard right off the bat! I could be wrong.......................................The long nose is from something else.  Bengy is cute though!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> To me the markings made me think of Saint Bernard right off the bat! I could be wrong.......................................The long nose is from something else.  Bengy is cute though!


Lagotto? REALLY?????? Sometimes shelter identifications are so bizarre. My guess would be a mix of Great Pyrenese and some medium sized herding dog (English Shepherd maybe)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> Lagotto? REALLY?????? Sometimes shelter identifications are so bizarre. My guess would be a mix of Great Pyrenese and some medium sized herding dog (English Shepherd maybe)


 That's a possibility too!  Just the markings though...........................hmmmmmm?


----------

